# I love Golf Thread



## cwhitey2 (May 4, 2011)

I didn't see a thread on golf so I figured I would make one!

Besides playing guitar and gaming, I love to play golf. I'm not the greatest but I have fun and it gets me outside 

I'm a 10 handicap right now which I think is pretty weak-sauce...because I have been playing for over ten years semi-competitively  

But there is nothing better than having a few beers with friends enjoying the outdoors.

I use odler skool King Cobra ss-i irons and they are money and have a mixed bad o woods.


Does anyone else play golf?


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 4, 2011)

Love golf. Play once a week or so during the summer months. 
I play with a set of 2009 leather wrapped Goliath Elements. Never bothered to calculate my handicap. I think I will next time I head out. 
Such a casual sport. Get some sun, few drinks, bit of exercise. Nothin' wrong with it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 4, 2011)

Oh I am all about casual  

I should also mention that that's my handicap for 9 holes  as of this year 

I play in a league on for fun and to


----------



## nojyeloot (May 4, 2011)

<-- Big time golfer. Count me in & +1 for starting this thread cwhitey2.

Show me your wedges!  

I use Taylormade TP 52°, 56°, and 60° (and Tommy Armour 48° PW from my iron set of course)


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 4, 2011)

I'm mowing greens right now haha


----------



## nojyeloot (May 4, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> I'm mowing greens right now haha



SHUT YOUR MOUTH! Tell me you're lying


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 4, 2011)

Cleveland 588...Gun metal


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 4, 2011)

Nope lol worked at greystone golf course in Rochester NY for six years now


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 4, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> I'm mowing greens right now haha



$40 to whomever can peg him with a Titleist first.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 4, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> $40 to whomever can peg him with a Titleist first.



depends on the type of Titleist


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 4, 2011)

Do the adds change to what the thread is about? Because the one on the bottom is golf shiz and i don't ever remember seeing any


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 4, 2011)

An actual thread about golf and no :golf: yeah's yet?  I am impressed. 

on topic, I'm a godawful golfer, but its definitely fun to play a few rounds with the bros once and a while.


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 4, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> $40 to whomever can peg him with a Titleist first.



You can go ahead and hit me with a ball. Wouldn't be the first time. Plus it don't hurt that bad and ill probably dodge it anyways.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 4, 2011)

I use a Dunlop Loco driver also


----------



## op1e (May 4, 2011)

My Wednesday Night League just started up here in Ohio. First 2 weeks were rained out, then played once in awful conditions, then another rain out this week. Course is in bad shape, it just wont stop out here. Its my Father In Law's course out in here in Atwater called Oak Grove. Shot 47 first time out (10 over) so not bad to start out as bogey golf. Last year after trying for over a decade, I broke 40 and shot 39 three times. Weird course, par 37 on the front and 34 on the back. There's three par 3's on the back, but only 1 on the front.


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 4, 2011)

op1e said:


> My Wednesday Night League just started up here in Ohio. First 2 weeks were rained out, then played once in awful conditions, then another rain out this week. Course is in bad shape, it just wont stop out here. Its my Father In Law's course out in here in Atwater called Oak Grove. Shot 47 first time out (10 over) so not bad to start out as bogey golf. Last year after trying for over a decade, I broke 40 and shot 39 three times. Weird course, par 37 on the front and 34 on the back. There's three par 3's on the back, but only 1 on the front.



Fuck the rain it won't stop. Cart paths only.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 5, 2011)

op1e said:


> My Wednesday Night League just started up here in Ohio. First 2 weeks were rained out, then played once in awful conditions, then another rain out this week. Course is in bad shape, it just wont stop out here. Its my Father In Law's course out in here in Atwater called Oak Grove. Shot 47 first time out (10 over) so not bad to start out as bogey golf. Last year after trying for over a decade, I broke 40 and shot 39 three times. Weird course, par 37 on the front and 34 on the back. There's three par 3's on the back, but only 1 on the front.




My first week this year was rained out, my partner and i went out anyways  fuck was it wet...


The course is actually fairly dry now. The greens were more firm in the rain then they were dried out  which was confused me the last time i played


----------



## ivancic1al (May 5, 2011)

:golf: yeah!


----------



## Dukesing (May 26, 2011)

Golf is my favorite game. I like to play Golf very much.


----------



## JP Universe (May 27, 2011)

Got into it pretty heavily over the last few months... love it


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 3, 2011)

So far this year my handicap is a pathetic 14 


...I either need to drink more or less while playing 


With that said my partner and I are first place in league play so i cant complain


----------



## atimoc (Jun 3, 2011)

Golf is great, it looks mindnumbingly boring but nothing could be further from the truth once you get into the game. Spending an afternoon at the course on a sunny summer day = epic win. My golfing gear is shite though, just a set of Wilson irons, woods and a driver. The putter I upgraded to a TaylorMade Spider though.

Sounds like the handicap system is a bit different in the States than it is here. I got my green card in August '09, it gives the starting handicap of 54 which is the standard here, and last summer I managed to drop it to 36. I hope I get the chance to open the golf season for this year soon...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 6, 2011)

atimoc said:


> Golf is great, it looks mindnumbingly boring but nothing could be further from the truth once you get into the game. Spending an afternoon at the course on a sunny summer day = epic win. My golfing gear is shite though, just a set of Wilson irons, woods and a driver. The putter I upgraded to a TaylorMade Spider though.
> 
> Sounds like the handicap system is a bit different in the States than it is here. I got my green card in August '09, it gives the starting handicap of 54 which is the standard here, and last summer I managed to drop it to 36. I hope I get the chance to open the golf season for this year soon...



54 it must be different then 

and Wilson stuff is good mang 

my uncle is a semi-pro and plays with a set of $200 Wilsons  and hes tried every set under the sun


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 10, 2011)

...I played my first ever game of 18 today. Just thought I'd throw that out there. It was a company-sponsored golf day. I got sunburnt too much even after applying sunscreen multiple times :[. But I _did _get the "Longest Putt" on the 18th hole. $50 gift cert. at the "Proshop". Too bad it wasn't just $50.


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got started playing for real this spring after not picking up a club for years. I'm having trouble with consistency, particularly driving off the tee. I've never taken a real lesson before which might have something to do with it, but I can hold my own on the course. I would pay for some lessons if they didn't cost a fortune. Anybody have any good beginner tips? I think my problem is with my grip and keeping the club face straight throughout the swing.

I'm lucky to have got my clubs as hand-me-downs from my boss...they're Taylor-Made Burners with bubble shafts. They're incredibly light -maybe too light as I tend to over-swing with the irons. Also carry a 56 wedge and an Oddyssey putter.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 4, 2011)

This season has been going awesome...

So far a total of $150 in skins have been won...

My league partner and I are in first place... (pays out $300 )

I have brought my handicap down about 5 strokes 

last 4 scores for 9 hole rounds were 40, 48, 38 (made and eagle ), 41

Overall for only playing once a week im doing verrrrry well


----------



## slayercannibalsuffohead (Aug 7, 2011)

I live for the game! I am a death metal guitarist who plays off 4, pitching kills me! I try to play at least 5 times a week, especially during summer.
Always been a Titleist guy, but got some TW blades on the way (with the KBS X in the nickel finish), after buying the square headed Nike driver, what a canon!

Currently using;
Titleist 690mbs X100
Titleist AP2s X100 tour issue
Titleist wedges, 52, 56, 60 X100 tour issue
Nike Driver Fuji speeder 757 X.
Yes Sandy mallet style putter. Retired the Scotty Cameron 2003 Newport. (FOR SALE), if anyones interested.


----------

